# Still acquiring guide data - since Saturday



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

For some odd reason, my HDVR2 (that was connected Saturday) continues to say that it's "acquiring guide data" and that it will be entirely available in 24 hours. It looks like I have about a week's worth of guide data available, which isn't bad, but is there a remedy to this problem? More than anything, the info message at the bottom of the screen is a tad annoying. I restarted the receiver last night but the problem persists. And I don't know if this matters, but I haven't had a landline or dialed in for 120 days.

Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

software version?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Usually resetting the Tivo will solve this. How did you restart your Tivo? Try disconnecting the power, waiting one minute, then reconnect power. Note that it can take a day or so for the Guide Data to fully download again and for that message to go away.

If resetting doesn't help, then check your signal readings on the 101&#186; satellite's transponders and post back your results here. Reception issues can cause Guide problems.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The last time this happened to me when I still had the T60 connected, I reordered a couple of items in the SP manager.
This forced it to recompute dependencies and possibly reindex the guide data.


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Usually resetting the Tivo will solve this. How did you restart your Tivo? Try disconnecting the power, waiting one minute, then reconnect power. Note that it can take a day or so for the Guide Data to fully download again and for that message to go away.
> 
> If resetting doesn't help, then check your signal readings on the 101º satellite's transponders and post back your results here. Reception issues can cause Guide problems.


This solved the problem right away. Previously I had restarted via the menu, but didn't disconnect the power. Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Glad you got it working again!


----------

